# Nerite snail with fry? Any thoughts?



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

So, I want to put a larger snail in the tank with my fry to help with cleanup, there are some pond snails in there, but they are tiny. The only snails that I have are ramshorns and nerites. 

Would a nerite snail be okay with them and do what I need it to do?

I've read online that they won't bother fry, so I'm assuming it would be okay, but what do you guys think? Would it even eat leftover food?


----------



## sprinkleddonuts (Jul 26, 2013)

A nerite wouldn't eat your fry from past experience, but they are more of a algae eating snail. Keep in mind that all snails are huge waste producers and a filter is needed. Good luck with your fry!


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

The nerite doesn't seem to be doing anything except laying eggs everywhere, in case anyone was wondering lol. I'm taking her out today.


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

What I do in my fry tanks is when I set them up I throw in about a dozen or so ramshorns that I want to breed and leave them there for a week while the tank settles.
Then I take them out and put in the breeding pair.

The baby rams grow up along with the baby bettas, providing ever-increasing clean up for ever-increasing wasted food. When the snails start getting big enough to make a huge mess of their own, I take them out and sell them.


----------



## Matilda (Apr 25, 2012)

Don't worry about the nerite eggs, they won't hatch in freshwater.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh I know, they're just annoying. I took her out and have mystery snail babies in there now.


----------

